# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Κρίσεις πανικού-Αγοραφοβία

## Thodoris2002

Γεια σας με λένε Θοδωρή και είμαι 16 χρονών....Έχω πολλά να πω οπότε θα ξεκινήσω με αυτό που με απασχολεί περισσότερο. θα αναφερθώ κυρίως για τις κρίσεις πανικού που με απασχολούν τελευταία αν και πριν αρχίσει όλο αυτό είχα διάφορες φοβίες,ανασφάλειες,πάντα σκεφτόμουν αρνητικά (με τις αρνητικές σκέψεις να με κυριαρχούν)...δεν είχα και δεν έχω αυτοπεποίθηση κλπ κλπ για να μην το κουράζω άλλο...απλά ήθελα να ξέρετε την πλήρη εικόνα πριν πάθω κρίση πανικού (έτσι είμαι ακόμα δεν άλλαξε κάτι το μόνο που άλλαξε είναι με τις κρίσεις πανικού να γίνουν χειρότερα τα πράγματα..). Λοιπόν κρίση πανικού 1η φορά είχα πάθει στα 15 πριν δώσω το πτυχίο αγγλικών (lower)...μου μπήκαν οι γνωστές σκέψεις ότι δεν θα το πάρω κλπ, όμως τότε δεν ήξερα καν ότι αυτό που έπαθα ήταν κρίση πανικού οπότε δεν το έδωσα καν σημασία νόμιζα ότι απλά αγχώθηκα πιο πολύ από ότι πρέπει...2η φορά που έπαθα κρίση πανικού ήταν όταν δοκίμασα χασίς (για 3η φορά στην ζωή μου), όταν ήμουν 15,5 και λίγο παραπάνω άρχισα να ζαλίζομαι και τότε αμέσως σκέφτηκα αρνητικά (τώρα γιατί ζαλίζομαι λες να πάθω κάτι? κλπ)...αγχώθηκα φυσικά αλλά ήμουν οκ άμα εξαιρέσεις ότι ένιωθα κάπως περίεργα και ήθελα να τρέξω η να κουνιέμαι συνέχεια, μάλλον τότε ξεκίνησε η κρίση πανικού, μετά μπαίνω στο λεωφορείο και ήθελα να κάτσω δεν ήξερα τι μου γινόταν γύρω μου ήμουν σαν χαμένος και ενώ καθόμουν ήθελα να κουνιέμαι παρά όλα αυτά δεν κουνιόμουν αλλά έμεινα κόκαλο (εντάξει δεν ήξερα και τι μου γινόταν) πάντως ένιωθα σαν βόμβα που πάει να σκάσει....βγήκα από το λεωφορείο και περπατούσα για 20 λεπτά γρήγορα σαν τζόκινγκ...μετά πήγα σπίτι και όλα καλά..Εντωμεταξύ πάλι δεν ήξερα ότι ήταν κρίση πανικού αυτό οπότε ο μόνος φόβος που μου άφησε ήταν λίγο στο να φοβάμαι να κάνω χασίς (αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς φοβόμουν οπότε δεν μου δημιούργησε κάτι σημαντικό)..Ααα και για 1 εβδομάδα φοβόμουν να μπω σε λεωφορείο (αλλά δεν ήταν φοβία απλά φόβος) τον οποίο μετά από μια εβδομάδα ήμουν οκ. Αυτά για το παρελθόν μου με τις κρίσεις πανικού που μέχρι τότε δεν ήξερα καν τι ήταν και δεν μου άφησαν κάποια φοβία (άγχος μην το ξανά πάθω, αγοραφοβία κλπ)...αν και είχα από μόνος μου φοβίες που σχετίζονται με τον πολύ κόσμο, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα....

Πάμε τώρα στο θέμα που από την αρχή ήθελα να αναφερθώ με τις τωρινές δηλαδή κρίσεις πανικού και με τις φοβίες που μου άφησαν....για καλό και για κακό όμως έγραψα περίπου και για το παρελθόν με τις κρίσεις πανικού για να έχετε μια πιο πλήρη εικόνα μου...Λοιπόν...όλα έγινα ξαφνικά μια ανέμελη μέρα...ήταν Σάββατο και πήγα στο σπίτι ενός φίλου μου για να κοιμηθώ εκεί και φυσικά κοιμηθήκαμε στις 4:30 περίπου το βράδυ (η πρωί όπως θέλετε πείτε το)..Ξυπνάω Κυριακή όλα καλά η διάθεση μου ήταν ουδέτερη ούτε είχα όρεξη για κέφι κλπ ούτε δεν είχα..Τέλος πάντων πήγα σπίτι μου και το απόγευμα κανόνισα να βγούμε με την παρέα μου όπως συνηθίζαμε να κάνουμε....Πήγαμε λοιπόν σε μια καφετέρια πήρα σοκολάτα εγώ δεν ήθελα καφέ και εκεί που καθόμασταν ζεσταινόμουν πολύ γιατί είχε ζέστη και επειδή ζεσταινόταν και ένας φίλος μου λέει πολύ ζέστη κάνει εδώ..του λέω όντως και άρχισα να ζεσταίνομαι ακόμα πιο πολύ και ίδρωνα βγάζω ζακέτα κάθισα πάλι και ξαφνικά ένιωσα σαν να παθαίνω καρδιακό η κάτι τέτοιο μετά πήρα την μητέρα μου να με πάρει γιατί φοβόμουν πολύ.. Το αίσθημα πιο συγκεκριμένα ήταν σαν να πας να πεθάνεις και για 20 λεπτά περίπου ήμουν πιο πολύ ευάλωτος στο άγχος και στο να ξανά πάθω κρίση πανικού..Αυτήν η κρίση πανικού μου δημιούργησε μια φοβία να πάω σε καφετέριες γιατί θα ένιωθα ότι θα το ξανά πάθω... Τέλος πάντων αν θυμάμαι καλά με έπιανε σπανίως κρίση πανικού αλλά δεν είχα κάποιο ιδιαίτερο φόβο μην το ξανά πάθω ούτε στο να βγω έξω από το σπίτι μου (όχι όμως σε καφετέριες κλπ..). Να συμπληρώσω ότι κάπνιζα και μου έχει δημιουργήσει φοβία όταν πάω να καπνίσω πάω να πάθω κρίση πανικού...Οπότε όσες φορές επιχειρούσα να καπνίσω αισθανόμουν κάποια συμπτώματα και ότι πάω να πάθω...Τέλος πάντων αναγκαστικά κιόλας το έχω κόψει...Τα πράγματα όμως δεν σταματάν εκεί! Τα πράγματα έγιναν πιο τραγικά όταν μια επίσης ανέμελη μέρα αράζαμε με 2 φίλους σε ένα παρκάκι..Λοιπόν πήραμε καφέ και αμέσως μου ήρθε η σκέψη ότι μπορεί να πάθω κρίση πανικού (γιατί κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι τα άτομα που παθαίνουν κρίσεις πανικού πρέπει να αποφεύγουν την καφεΐνη γιατί σε τονώνει)...οπότε εκείνη την ώρα που το σκέφτηκα αγχώθηκα και σε κάθε γουλιά που έπινα αγχωνόμουν περισσότερο....Ξεχάστηκα με την συζήτηση και μετά από κανά μισάωρο αφού είχα πιει τον μισό καφέ (χωρίς άγχος γιατί είχα ξεχαστεί) μου ξανά ήρθαν αρνητικές σκέψεις και τελικά έπαθα και πήγα σπίτι....ήμουν πολύ θυμωμένος με τον εαυτό μου και βαρούσα τους τοίχους...ένιωθα ένα συναίσθημα άγχους, θλίψεις, οργής δεν ξέρω ούτε εγώ (έμοιαζε περίπου σαν τότε που είχα κάνει χάσις)...έβαλα μια ταινία για να χαλαρώσω αλλά δεν μπορούσα και μάλιστα ξανά έπαθα και μετά έβαλα τα κλάματα. Εκείνη η μέρα έχει αλλάξει όλη την ζωή μου μέχρι τώρα...για 2 εβδομάδες κλεισμένος στο σπίτι γιατί φοβόμουν να βγω μην πάθω κρίση πανικού, μάλιστα την 1η εβδομάδα φοβόμουν μην πάθω και μέσα στο σπίτι και πάθαινα κάθε μέρα γιατί φοβόμουν και αγχωνόμουν να μην πάθω...Ούτε να κουρευτώ δεν μπορώ πλέον έπαθα και εκεί κρίση πανικού. Πάω σε έναν ψυχολόγο χθες ήταν η 2η συνεδρία με βοήθησε πολύ λίγο προς το παρόν...

Δεν θέλω να πείτε τρόπους για να το ξεπεράσω κλπ...εφόσον υποθετικά θα τα λύσω με την ψυχολόγο μου και εγώ με τον εαυτό μου...Βλέπω άρθρα με ανθρώπους που έχουν πολλά χρόνια κρίσεις πανικού και αγοραφοβία οι οποίοι έχουν πάει σε ψυχολόγους κλπ έχουν πάρει και χάπια και ακόμα να το ξεπεράσουν...Με τρομάζει η ιδέα ότι θα μείνω για πάντα έτσι...Είμαι ακόμα 16 και στόχος μου είναι να μπω στο εμπορικό ναυτικό (ένα επάγγελμα που δεν πρέπει να έχει φοβίες και να αγχώνεσαι με το παρά μικρό)..Θέλω να μου πείτε αν θα γίνω καλά ξεπεράσω τις κρίσεις πανικού και την αγοραφοβία και αν μπορώ να ξεπεράσω τις φοβίες μου και τις ανασφάλειες μου..Πραγματικά δεν αντέχω να ζω άλλο έτσι και δεν υπάρχει άλλο λόγος να ζω οπότε αν είναι να ζω για πάντα με φοβίες και με κρίσεις πανικού κλπ...σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να αυτοκτονήσω να τελειώνω!

----------


## marouli66

εγω σου λεω οτι μπορεις να τα θεραπευσεις ολα αυτα.....το πετυχα εγω γιατι να μην μπορεις και εσυ?
απλα πρεπει να σταματησεις να ταυτιζεις τον εαυτο σου με τις κακες σκεψεις και αισθησεις.....να τις αγνοεις.......εισαι κατι αλλο περα απο τις αισθησεις αυτες.......αυτες ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση και υπαρχουν απλα επειδη εσυ τους δινεις αξια......μολις τις αγνοησεις αυτες θα σταματησουν να εχουν τη δυναμη που τους ειχες δωσει και σιγα σιγα θα εισαι οπως πριν......

για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες δες τα ποστ μου εδω στο φορουμ και για οποιαδηποτε πληροφορια και βοηθεια μου λες........

----------


## Anna137

> Γεια σας με λένε Θοδωρή και είμαι 16 χρονών....Έχω πολλά να πω οπότε θα ξεκινήσω με αυτό που με απασχολεί περισσότερο. θα αναφερθώ κυρίως για τις κρίσεις πανικού που με απασχολούν τελευταία αν και πριν αρχίσει όλο αυτό είχα διάφορες φοβίες,ανασφάλειες,πάντα σκεφτόμουν αρνητικά (με τις αρνητικές σκέψεις να με κυριαρχούν)...δεν είχα και δεν έχω αυτοπεποίθηση κλπ κλπ για να μην το κουράζω άλλο...απλά ήθελα να ξέρετε την πλήρη εικόνα πριν πάθω κρίση πανικού (έτσι είμαι ακόμα δεν άλλαξε κάτι το μόνο που άλλαξε είναι με τις κρίσεις πανικού να γίνουν χειρότερα τα πράγματα..). Λοιπόν κρίση πανικού 1η φορά είχα πάθει στα 15 πριν δώσω το πτυχίο αγγλικών (lower)...μου μπήκαν οι γνωστές σκέψεις ότι δεν θα το πάρω κλπ, όμως τότε δεν ήξερα καν ότι αυτό που έπαθα ήταν κρίση πανικού οπότε δεν το έδωσα καν σημασία νόμιζα ότι απλά αγχώθηκα πιο πολύ από ότι πρέπει...2η φορά που έπαθα κρίση πανικού ήταν όταν δοκίμασα χασίς (για 3η φορά στην ζωή μου), όταν ήμουν 15,5 και λίγο παραπάνω άρχισα να ζαλίζομαι και τότε αμέσως σκέφτηκα αρνητικά (τώρα γιατί ζαλίζομαι λες να πάθω κάτι? κλπ)...αγχώθηκα φυσικά αλλά ήμουν οκ άμα εξαιρέσεις ότι ένιωθα κάπως περίεργα και ήθελα να τρέξω η να κουνιέμαι συνέχεια, μάλλον τότε ξεκίνησε η κρίση πανικού, μετά μπαίνω στο λεωφορείο και ήθελα να κάτσω δεν ήξερα τι μου γινόταν γύρω μου ήμουν σαν χαμένος και ενώ καθόμουν ήθελα να κουνιέμαι παρά όλα αυτά δεν κουνιόμουν αλλά έμεινα κόκαλο (εντάξει δεν ήξερα και τι μου γινόταν) πάντως ένιωθα σαν βόμβα που πάει να σκάσει....βγήκα από το λεωφορείο και περπατούσα για 20 λεπτά γρήγορα σαν τζόκινγκ...μετά πήγα σπίτι και όλα καλά..Εντωμεταξύ πάλι δεν ήξερα ότι ήταν κρίση πανικού αυτό οπότε ο μόνος φόβος που μου άφησε ήταν λίγο στο να φοβάμαι να κάνω χασίς (αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς φοβόμουν οπότε δεν μου δημιούργησε κάτι σημαντικό)..Ααα και για 1 εβδομάδα φοβόμουν να μπω σε λεωφορείο (αλλά δεν ήταν φοβία απλά φόβος) τον οποίο μετά από μια εβδομάδα ήμουν οκ. Αυτά για το παρελθόν μου με τις κρίσεις πανικού που μέχρι τότε δεν ήξερα καν τι ήταν και δεν μου άφησαν κάποια φοβία (άγχος μην το ξανά πάθω, αγοραφοβία κλπ)...αν και είχα από μόνος μου φοβίες που σχετίζονται με τον πολύ κόσμο, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα....
> 
> Πάμε τώρα στο θέμα που από την αρχή ήθελα να αναφερθώ με τις τωρινές δηλαδή κρίσεις πανικού και με τις φοβίες που μου άφησαν....για καλό και για κακό όμως έγραψα περίπου και για το παρελθόν με τις κρίσεις πανικού για να έχετε μια πιο πλήρη εικόνα μου...Λοιπόν...όλα έγινα ξαφνικά μια ανέμελη μέρα...ήταν Σάββατο και πήγα στο σπίτι ενός φίλου μου για να κοιμηθώ εκεί και φυσικά κοιμηθήκαμε στις 4:30 περίπου το βράδυ (η πρωί όπως θέλετε πείτε το)..Ξυπνάω Κυριακή όλα καλά η διάθεση μου ήταν ουδέτερη ούτε είχα όρεξη για κέφι κλπ ούτε δεν είχα..Τέλος πάντων πήγα σπίτι μου και το απόγευμα κανόνισα να βγούμε με την παρέα μου όπως συνηθίζαμε να κάνουμε....Πήγαμε λοιπόν σε μια καφετέρια πήρα σοκολάτα εγώ δεν ήθελα καφέ και εκεί που καθόμασταν ζεσταινόμουν πολύ γιατί είχε ζέστη και επειδή ζεσταινόταν και ένας φίλος μου λέει πολύ ζέστη κάνει εδώ..του λέω όντως και άρχισα να ζεσταίνομαι ακόμα πιο πολύ και ίδρωνα βγάζω ζακέτα κάθισα πάλι και ξαφνικά ένιωσα σαν να παθαίνω καρδιακό η κάτι τέτοιο μετά πήρα την μητέρα μου να με πάρει γιατί φοβόμουν πολύ.. Το αίσθημα πιο συγκεκριμένα ήταν σαν να πας να πεθάνεις και για 20 λεπτά περίπου ήμουν πιο πολύ ευάλωτος στο άγχος και στο να ξανά πάθω κρίση πανικού..Αυτήν η κρίση πανικού μου δημιούργησε μια φοβία να πάω σε καφετέριες γιατί θα ένιωθα ότι θα το ξανά πάθω... Τέλος πάντων αν θυμάμαι καλά με έπιανε σπανίως κρίση πανικού αλλά δεν είχα κάποιο ιδιαίτερο φόβο μην το ξανά πάθω ούτε στο να βγω έξω από το σπίτι μου (όχι όμως σε καφετέριες κλπ..). Να συμπληρώσω ότι κάπνιζα και μου έχει δημιουργήσει φοβία όταν πάω να καπνίσω πάω να πάθω κρίση πανικού...Οπότε όσες φορές επιχειρούσα να καπνίσω αισθανόμουν κάποια συμπτώματα και ότι πάω να πάθω...Τέλος πάντων αναγκαστικά κιόλας το έχω κόψει...Τα πράγματα όμως δεν σταματάν εκεί! Τα πράγματα έγιναν πιο τραγικά όταν μια επίσης ανέμελη μέρα αράζαμε με 2 φίλους σε ένα παρκάκι..Λοιπόν πήραμε καφέ και αμέσως μου ήρθε η σκέψη ότι μπορεί να πάθω κρίση πανικού (γιατί κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι τα άτομα που παθαίνουν κρίσεις πανικού πρέπει να αποφεύγουν την καφεΐνη γιατί σε τονώνει)...οπότε εκείνη την ώρα που το σκέφτηκα αγχώθηκα και σε κάθε γουλιά που έπινα αγχωνόμουν περισσότερο....Ξεχάστηκα με την συζήτηση και μετά από κανά μισάωρο αφού είχα πιει τον μισό καφέ (χωρίς άγχος γιατί είχα ξεχαστεί) μου ξανά ήρθαν αρνητικές σκέψεις και τελικά έπαθα και πήγα σπίτι....ήμουν πολύ θυμωμένος με τον εαυτό μου και βαρούσα τους τοίχους...ένιωθα ένα συναίσθημα άγχους, θλίψεις, οργής δεν ξέρω ούτε εγώ (έμοιαζε περίπου σαν τότε που είχα κάνει χάσις)...έβαλα μια ταινία για να χαλαρώσω αλλά δεν μπορούσα και μάλιστα ξανά έπαθα και μετά έβαλα τα κλάματα. Εκείνη η μέρα έχει αλλάξει όλη την ζωή μου μέχρι τώρα...για 2 εβδομάδες κλεισμένος στο σπίτι γιατί φοβόμουν να βγω μην πάθω κρίση πανικού, μάλιστα την 1η εβδομάδα φοβόμουν μην πάθω και μέσα στο σπίτι και πάθαινα κάθε μέρα γιατί φοβόμουν και αγχωνόμουν να μην πάθω...Ούτε να κουρευτώ δεν μπορώ πλέον έπαθα και εκεί κρίση πανικού. Πάω σε έναν ψυχολόγο χθες ήταν η 2η συνεδρία με βοήθησε πολύ λίγο προς το παρόν...
> 
> Δεν θέλω να πείτε τρόπους για να το ξεπεράσω κλπ...εφόσον υποθετικά θα τα λύσω με την ψυχολόγο μου και εγώ με τον εαυτό μου...Βλέπω άρθρα με ανθρώπους που έχουν πολλά χρόνια κρίσεις πανικού και αγοραφοβία οι οποίοι έχουν πάει σε ψυχολόγους κλπ έχουν πάρει και χάπια και ακόμα να το ξεπεράσουν...Με τρομάζει η ιδέα ότι θα μείνω για πάντα έτσι...Είμαι ακόμα 16 και στόχος μου είναι να μπω στο εμπορικό ναυτικό (ένα επάγγελμα που δεν πρέπει να έχει φοβίες και να αγχώνεσαι με το παρά μικρό)..Θέλω να μου πείτε αν θα γίνω καλά ξεπεράσω τις κρίσεις πανικού και την αγοραφοβία και αν μπορώ να ξεπεράσω τις φοβίες μου και τις ανασφάλειες μου..Πραγματικά δεν αντέχω να ζω άλλο έτσι και δεν υπάρχει άλλο λόγος να ζω οπότε αν είναι να ζω για πάντα με φοβίες και με κρίσεις πανικού κλπ...σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να αυτοκτονήσω να τελειώνω!


Γεια σου Θοδωρή,
Κάποτε πριν απο 13 χρόνια, ήμουν κάπου πολύ απομακρυσμένα με το παιδί μου κ ερημικά θα έλεγα. Πηγαμε μια βόλτα το σκύλο και ξεμακρύναμε...Σ αυτό το σημείο θα σου αναφέρω, οτι αραια κ που εκεινη την εποχή, πάθαινα κρίσεις πανικού με το φόβο απο πίσω μήπως λιποθυμήσω κα μη με δει έτσι το μικρό παιδί μου και πάθει ψυχολογικά ή μήπως μου το κλέψουν...γυρνώντας λοιπόν...τσουπ να σου η σκέψη...ωχ δε βλέπεις ανθρώπους τριγύρω, δεν είχαμε κ κινητά τότε...και άρχισε το τρελό σενάριο του φόβου...αρχισα να ζαλίζομαι κ να ιδρώνω περπατώντας...λέω τώρα θα καταρρεύσω...και σκέφτομαι δυνατά μέσα μου....ωραία λοιπόν κατάρρευσε...λιποθυμισε στη μέση του δρόμου....και αν δεν μπορείς ν αντέξεις πια αυτή τη ζωή, πέθανε κιολας...πέθανε τώρα...!!
Οπότε εκεινη την ώρα έγινε ένα δυνατό κλικ μέσα μου!! Και συνήλθα ακαριαία, βρήκα τη δύναμη και γύρισα πίσω με το παιδί μου.
Ξέρεις γιατί συνήλθα? Γιατί το ένστικτο που έχουμε μέσα μας είναι της συντήρησης και όχι του θανάτου. Γιατί ο εγκέφαλος ένα πράγμα θέλει στο τέλος της ημέρας...να είσαι ασφαλής και ζωντανός! Ετσι έχει προγραμματιστεί αρχικά και ισχύει για όλους τους ανθρώπους.
Δε θ αυτοκτονήσεις λοιπόν μην ανησυχείς...συνήθως εμεις που παθαίνουμε κρίσεις πανικού αγαπάμε πάρα πολύ τη ζωή μας και φοβόμαστε γι αυτή και γι αυτο παθαίνουμε αυτά που παθαίνουμε....αν είμαστε αναίσθητοι ως προς τη ζωή, δε θα παθαίναμε τίποτα..

Σε πρώτη φάση λοιπόν να ξέρεις, απο τα 25 μου μέχρι τώρα που είμαι 45 έχω περάσει απο πολλές κρίσεις. Οχι μόνο δεν επαθα τίποτα, αλλα τωρα νομίζω είμαι πιο δυνατή απο ποτέ...
Πρέπει να διαβάσεις ολα αυτά που εχει γράψει εδώ η Marouli66, στα διάφορα posts, εχει κάνει καλή και εμπεριστατωμένη δουλειά! Τα οποία με βρίσκουν απόλυτα σύμφωνη γιατί στον ίδιο δρομο κινήθηκα και εγώ τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια, και γνώρισα καλύτερα τον εαυτό μου.
θα τα ξεπεράσεις αρκεί να γνωρίζεις ένα πράγμα. Οτι εσύ δεν είσαι η σκέψεις σου. Ησουν κάτι άλλο, πολύ ανώτερο πριν απο αυτές και θα γίνεις κάτι πολύ πιο δυνατό μετά απο αυτές! Να έχεις ευγνωμοσύνη και να αισθάνεσαι τυχερός που τόσο μικρός μπήκες στο σωστό δρόμο. Εννοώ τώρα με το ιντερνετ τα πραγματα πια ειναι πολύ πιο εύκολα για να γνωρίσεις τον εαυτό σου. θέλει όμως και προσοχή. 
Μη διαβάζεις καθόλου αρνητικά post σ αυτή τη φάση, γιατί είσαι συναισθηματικά ευάλωτος και ότι αρνητικό διαβάζεις το οικειοποιείσαι... Φαντάσου και εμάς που τόσα χρόνια πριν, παλεύαμε μόνες μας και οι ψυχοθεραπείες τότε, ήταν ένα πανάκριβο σπορ!
Την βρήκαμε δόξα τω Θεώ την άκρη όμως! Υπάρχει λύση και είναι μέσα σου, είναι θέμα χρόνου να την ανακαλύψεις!!
Επίσης σ αυτή τη φάση βοηθάει η κοινωνικοποίηση, η σωστή διατροφή, η γυμναστική, οι σωστές διαφραγματικές αναπνοές, ο καλος υπνος και τα hobbies. Και πάνω απ ολα...Καλλιέργησε την Πίστη σου!!

----------


## Thodoris2002

> εγω σου λεω οτι μπορεις να τα θεραπευσεις ολα αυτα.....το πετυχα εγω γιατι να μην μπορεις και εσυ?
> απλα πρεπει να σταματησεις να ταυτιζεις τον εαυτο σου με τις κακες σκεψεις και αισθησεις.....να τις αγνοεις.......εισαι κατι αλλο περα απο τις αισθησεις αυτες.......αυτες ειναι μια ψευδαισθηση και υπαρχουν απλα επειδη εσυ τους δινεις αξια......μολις τις αγνοησεις αυτες θα σταματησουν να εχουν τη δυναμη που τους ειχες δωσει και σιγα σιγα θα εισαι οπως πριν......
> 
> για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες δες τα ποστ μου εδω στο φορουμ και για οποιαδηποτε πληροφορια και βοηθεια μου λες........



Υποθετικά θα τα δουλέψω και με την ψυχολόγο μου αυτά. Ξερω όλα όσα μου είπες το θέμα μου πιστεύω πίσω από όλα είναι ο φόβος σκέφτομαι αρνητικά γιατί φοβάμαι...Οπότε είναι αρκετά δύσκολο το να διαχειριστώ όλο αυτό....Επίσης όλοι αυτοί που δεν το ξεπέρασαν ποτέ;

----------


## Thodoris2002

> Γεια σου Θοδωρή,
> Κάποτε πριν απο 13 χρόνια, ήμουν κάπου πολύ απομακρυσμένα με το παιδί μου κ ερημικά θα έλεγα. Πηγαμε μια βόλτα το σκύλο και ξεμακρύναμε...Σ αυτό το σημείο θα σου αναφέρω, οτι αραια κ που εκεινη την εποχή, πάθαινα κρίσεις πανικού με το φόβο απο πίσω μήπως λιποθυμήσω κα μη με δει έτσι το μικρό παιδί μου και πάθει ψυχολογικά ή μήπως μου το κλέψουν...γυρνώντας λοιπόν...τσουπ να σου η σκέψη...ωχ δε βλέπεις ανθρώπους τριγύρω, δεν είχαμε κ κινητά τότε...και άρχισε το τρελό σενάριο του φόβου...αρχισα να ζαλίζομαι κ να ιδρώνω περπατώντας...λέω τώρα θα καταρρεύσω...και σκέφτομαι δυνατά μέσα μου....ωραία λοιπόν κατάρρευσε...λιποθυμισε στη μέση του δρόμου....και αν δεν μπορείς ν αντέξεις πια αυτή τη ζωή, πέθανε κιολας...πέθανε τώρα...!!
> Οπότε εκεινη την ώρα έγινε ένα δυνατό κλικ μέσα μου!! Και συνήλθα ακαριαία, βρήκα τη δύναμη και γύρισα πίσω με το παιδί μου.
> Ξέρεις γιατί συνήλθα? Γιατί το ένστικτο που έχουμε μέσα μας είναι της συντήρησης και όχι του θανάτου. Γιατί ο εγκέφαλος ένα πράγμα θέλει στο τέλος της ημέρας...να είσαι ασφαλής και ζωντανός! Ετσι έχει προγραμματιστεί αρχικά και ισχύει για όλους τους ανθρώπους.
> Δε θ αυτοκτονήσεις λοιπόν μην ανησυχείς...συνήθως εμεις που παθαίνουμε κρίσεις πανικού αγαπάμε πάρα πολύ τη ζωή μας και φοβόμαστε γι αυτή και γι αυτο παθαίνουμε αυτά που παθαίνουμε....αν είμαστε αναίσθητοι ως προς τη ζωή, δε θα παθαίναμε τίποτα..
> 
> Σε πρώτη φάση λοιπόν να ξέρεις, απο τα 25 μου μέχρι τώρα που είμαι 45 έχω περάσει απο πολλές κρίσεις. Οχι μόνο δεν επαθα τίποτα, αλλα τωρα νομίζω είμαι πιο δυνατή απο ποτέ...
> Πρέπει να διαβάσεις ολα αυτά που εχει γράψει εδώ η Marouli66, στα διάφορα posts, εχει κάνει καλή και εμπεριστατωμένη δουλειά! Τα οποία με βρίσκουν απόλυτα σύμφωνη γιατί στον ίδιο δρομο κινήθηκα και εγώ τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια, και γνώρισα καλύτερα τον εαυτό μου.
> θα τα ξεπεράσεις αρκεί να γνωρίζεις ένα πράγμα. Οτι εσύ δεν είσαι η σκέψεις σου. Ησουν κάτι άλλο, πολύ ανώτερο πριν απο αυτές και θα γίνεις κάτι πολύ πιο δυνατό μετά απο αυτές! Να έχεις ευγνωμοσύνη και να αισθάνεσαι τυχερός που τόσο μικρός μπήκες στο σωστό δρόμο. Εννοώ τώρα με το ιντερνετ τα πραγματα πια ειναι πολύ πιο εύκολα για να γνωρίσεις τον εαυτό σου. θέλει όμως και προσοχή. 
> ...


Ευχαριστώ για τα θετικά σου λόγια.....θα το παλέψω όσο μπορώ!

----------


## elis

Ο φοβοσ ειναι κατι μεσα στο μυαλο σου δε γειωνει καλα ενα μικρο ρευματακι φευγει κ φοβασαι δατσ ολ

----------


## Anna137

> Ευχαριστώ για τα θετικά σου λόγια.....θα το παλέψω όσο μπορώ!


Οπως φαντάζομαι θα σου πει και ο ψυχολόγος σου...δε χρειάζεται καθόλου να παλέψεις με τα σκοτεινά σημεία σου. Πρέπει να τα αναγνωρίσεις και να τα αποδεχθείς σε πρώτη φάση...ότι παλεύεις, δυναμώνει και αντιστέκεται, θέλει με ειρήνη και αγάπη όλο αυτό...αλλωστε για το μυαλό μας μιλάμε!

----------


## Anna137

> Υποθετικά θα τα δουλέψω και με την ψυχολόγο μου αυτά. Ξερω όλα όσα μου είπες το θέμα μου πιστεύω πίσω από όλα είναι ο φόβος σκέφτομαι αρνητικά γιατί φοβάμαι...Οπότε είναι αρκετά δύσκολο το να διαχειριστώ όλο αυτό....Επίσης όλοι αυτοί που δεν το ξεπέρασαν ποτέ;


Ποιοί είναι αυτοί που δεν το ξεπέρασαν ποτέ?? Εγώ του περισσότερους που ξέρω το έχουν ξεπεράσει....προσπάθησε να βλέπεις το ποτήρι μισογεμάτο...το ξέρω είναι πολύ δύσκολο σ αυτή τη φάση, αλλά έχε το στο μυαλό σου...το πρόβλημα είναι να έχεις κάτι χτύπα ξύλο παθολογικό...εφόσον είσαι μια χαρά παιδί, ολα θα περάσουν και θα γίνεις και πιο δυνατός!! και μην διαβαζεις αρνητικά...το ξαναλέμε...

----------


## marouli66

> Υποθετικά θα τα δουλέψω και με την ψυχολόγο μου αυτά. Ξερω όλα όσα μου είπες το θέμα μου πιστεύω πίσω από όλα είναι ο φόβος σκέφτομαι αρνητικά γιατί φοβάμαι...Οπότε είναι αρκετά δύσκολο το να διαχειριστώ όλο αυτό....Επίσης όλοι αυτοί που δεν το ξεπέρασαν ποτέ;


Αυτοι που δεν το ξεπερασαν ειναι γιατι περιμενουν οτι μονα τους θα φυγουν ολα αυτα σαν ενα θαυμα..δεν παει ετσι ομως
Αυτοι που το ξεπερασαν ηταν αυτοι που αηδιασαν και βαρεθηκαν να ζουν τετοια ζωη οποτε αποφασισαν να γνωρισουν τον αληθινο τους εαυτο...ο αληθινος σου εαυτος ΔΕΝ ειναι ο φοβος....οι κακες σκεψεις και ο φοβος ειναι απλα δημιουργημα του μυαλου σου...ενος μυαλου στρεσαρισμενου....
Μονο με ψυχολογο δεν θα το αντιμετωπισεις οπως πρεπει....χρειαζεται κ δικη μας μελετη κ προσπαθεια....
Αν θελεις συμπαρασταση και βοηθεια στειλε μου στο εμαιλ μου [email protected]
Διαβασε ομως και τα ποστ μου....
Ειμαι εδω για να σε βοηθησω να το ξεπερασεις, αφου το ξεπερασα και η ιδια και σου εγγυουμαι οτι μπορεις και εσυ
Βεβαιως και μην αφησεις τον ψυχολογο σου με βοηθησε και μενα αλλα να εχεις και πιστη στο ΘΕΟ

----------


## Thodoris2002

> Ποιοί είναι αυτοί που δεν το ξεπέρασαν ποτέ?? Εγώ του περισσότερους που ξέρω το έχουν ξεπεράσει....προσπάθησε να βλέπεις το ποτήρι μισογεμάτο...το ξέρω είναι πολύ δύσκολο σ αυτή τη φάση, αλλά έχε το στο μυαλό σου...το πρόβλημα είναι να έχεις κάτι χτύπα ξύλο παθολογικό...εφόσον είσαι μια χαρά παιδί, ολα θα περάσουν και θα γίνεις και πιο δυνατός!! και μην διαβαζεις αρνητικά...το ξαναλέμε...



Βλεπω πολλους που λενε εγω εχω 5 χρονια αγοραφοβία κατάθλιψη κλπ...περνω χαπια αλλα παλι δεν το εχω ξεπεράσει κλπ....Δεν αντέχω στην ιδέα ότι αυτο θα με ακολουθεί σε όλη μου την ζωη! Έχω 1 μήνα περίπου ετσι και δεν αντέχω άλλο!

----------


## Thodoris2002

> Αυτοι που δεν το ξεπερασαν ειναι γιατι περιμενουν οτι μονα τους θα φυγουν ολα αυτα σαν ενα θαυμα..δεν παει ετσι ομως
> Αυτοι που το ξεπερασαν ηταν αυτοι που αηδιασαν και βαρεθηκαν να ζουν τετοια ζωη οποτε αποφασισαν να γνωρισουν τον αληθινο τους εαυτο...ο αληθινος σου εαυτος ΔΕΝ ειναι ο φοβος....οι κακες σκεψεις και ο φοβος ειναι απλα δημιουργημα του μυαλου σου...ενος μυαλου στρεσαρισμενου....
> Μονο με ψυχολογο δεν θα το αντιμετωπισεις οπως πρεπει....χρειαζεται κ δικη μας μελετη κ προσπαθεια....
> Αν θελεις συμπαρασταση και βοηθεια στειλε μου στο εμαιλ μου [email protected]
> Διαβασε ομως και τα ποστ μου....
> Ειμαι εδω για να σε βοηθησω να το ξεπερασεις, αφου το ξεπερασα και η ιδια και σου εγγυουμαι οτι μπορεις και εσυ
> Βεβαιως και μην αφησεις τον ψυχολογο σου με βοηθησε και μενα αλλα να εχεις και πιστη στο ΘΕΟ



Σε ευχαριστω για ολα τα θετικα σου λογια.....Πιστη στον θεο;; Μαλλον δεν ειμαι ο καταλληλος ανθρωπος για να το πεις αυτο:)

----------


## marouli66

> Σε ευχαριστω για ολα τα θετικα σου λογια.....Πιστη στον θεο;; Μαλλον δεν ειμαι ο καταλληλος ανθρωπος για να το πεις αυτο:)


μαλλον πρεπει να αρχισεις να πιστευεις..δεν γινεται με το δικο σου δυναμικο μονο να θεραπευθεις.....
υπαρχει μια ενεργεια παρα πολυ δυνατη που οταν την επικαλεισαι συχνα και προσευχεσαι σε αυτην βλεπεις θαυματα...
γνωριζω αμετρητα περιστατικα θεραπειων με δικα μας προβληματα οταν πιστεψαν αληθινα.....
γιατι δεν πιστευεις?

----------


## Thodoris2002

> μαλλον πρεπει να αρχισεις να πιστευεις..δεν γινεται με το δικο σου δυναμικο μονο να θεραπευθεις.....
> υπαρχει μια ενεργεια παρα πολυ δυνατη που οταν την επικαλεισαι συχνα και προσευχεσαι σε αυτην βλεπεις θαυματα...
> γνωριζω αμετρητα περιστατικα θεραπειων με δικα μας προβληματα οταν πιστεψαν αληθινα.....
> γιατι δεν πιστευεις?



Ημουν χριστιανος αλλα τωρα εγινα αγνωστικιστης γιατι καποια πραγματα δεν μου αρεσουν στην θρησκεια και αλλα δεν τα καταλαβαινω. Δεν πιστευω οτι κατι ανωτερο σε γιατρευει απλα επειδη ολα ειναι στο μυαλο οταν νομιζεις οτι και ανωτερο σε προστατευει κλπ γιατρευαισε πιο ευκολα γιατι εχεις βαλει στο μυαλο σου την ιδεα οτι σε βοηθαει κατι ανωτερο.....Επισης αναφερθηκες πολυ γενικα οτι υπαρχει μια ενεργεια....Αν δεν γινομαι αδιακριτος χριστιανη εισαι;

----------


## Anna137

> Βλεπω πολλους που λενε εγω εχω 5 χρονια αγοραφοβία κατάθλιψη κλπ...περνω χαπια αλλα παλι δεν το εχω ξεπεράσει κλπ....Δεν αντέχω στην ιδέα ότι αυτο θα με ακολουθεί σε όλη μου την ζωη! Έχω 1 μήνα περίπου ετσι και δεν αντέχω άλλο!


Θοδωρη εισαι μονο 16 χρονων.....που τους βρισκεις ολους αυτους που το εχουν κ 5 χρονια?? Ακομη κ ενας ανθρωπος πανω στη γη που θα σου ελεγε το εχω ξεπερασε εσυ αυτον θα κοιταζεις,,,,εδω ηδη μιλαμε 2 γυναικες σ ενα μικρο φορουμ και σου λεμε τα εχουμε ξεπερασει....κ να θυμασαι....ΕΚΕΙ που κοιταζεις, εκει πηγαινεις....

----------


## elis

Μαρουλι τι ενεργεια ειναι αυτη για πεσ μου και σε μενα το φτωχο

----------


## marouli66

θελω να σου στειλω μνμ να σου εξηγησω καποια πραγματα για τις θρησκειες οι οποιες ουτε εμενα με βρίσκουν συμφωνη, παρολο που δηλωνω χριστιανη ορθοδοξη ειμαι πιστη στον Ιησου Χριστο οχι ομως οπως τον προβάλλουν οι εκκλησιες
αν θες να μιλησουμε και για το προβλημα σου στειλε μου στο εμαιλ μου [email protected]

----------


## marouli66

> Μαρουλι τι ενεργεια ειναι αυτη για πεσ μου και σε μενα το φτωχο


ο Ιησους Χριστος......να μην τον ξεχνας ελις

----------


## elis

Καλα τεκνο μου

----------


## koritsi83

σε καταλαβαίνω... Ζω με αυτό για 20 χρόνια

Κανένα από τα φάρμακα δεν βοήθaei..

Μισώ τη ζωή μου από αυτό

Το μόνο που βοηθά με τα σωματικά συμπτώματα εμένα είναι Propranolol

----------


## Thodoris2002

> σε καταλαβαίνω... Ζω με αυτό για 20 χρόνια
> 
> Κανένα από τα φάρμακα δεν βοήθaei..
> 
> Μισώ τη ζωή μου από αυτό
> 
> Το μόνο που βοηθά με τα σωματικά συμπτώματα εμένα είναι Propranolol


20 χρονια;; Χαχαχα τι λες τοσο απο κατω σε εχει παρει; Βασικα μηπως σε εσενα ειναι κατι παθολογικο; Εγώ πάντως αν σε 2 μήνες δεν το εχω ξεπεράσει θα αυτοκτονησω Τέλος! Αλλά για να το πετυχω αυτο προσπαθω δεν κάθομαι σπιτι! Το ιδιο πρεπει να κανεις και εσυ!

----------


## elis

Κι εγω εικοσι χρονια το εχω

----------


## marouli66

> 20 χρονια;; Χαχαχα τι λες τοσο απο κατω σε εχει παρει; Βασικα μηπως σε εσενα ειναι κατι παθολογικο; Εγώ πάντως αν σε 2 μήνες δεν το εχω ξεπεράσει θα αυτοκτονησω Τέλος! Αλλά για να το πετυχω αυτο προσπαθω δεν κάθομαι σπιτι! Το ιδιο πρεπει να κανεις και εσυ!


θοδωρη μου ωραιο αυη η καραμελα με την παραμικρη δυσκολια να αυτοκτονουμε αλλα νομιζεις οτι μετα θανατον θα εισαι καλυτερα?

----------


## marouli66

> σε καταλαβαίνω... Ζω με αυτό για 20 χρόνια
> 
> Κανένα από τα φάρμακα δεν βοήθaei..
> 
> Μισώ τη ζωή μου από αυτό
> 
> Το μόνο που βοηθά με τα σωματικά συμπτώματα εμένα είναι Propranolol


ζεις 20 χρονια με αυτο γιατι εσυ του δινεις ζωη και αξια........
νομιζεις οτι εισαι αυτα τα προβληματα

----------


## Thodoris2002

Δηλαδη θελετε να μου πείτε ότι εγω μια ζωή θα είναι ετσι; Ότι μια ζωή θα κρύβομαι πίσω από τις φοβίες μου; Η το ξεπερναω η παιθαινω απλα τα πράγματα! Δηλαδη εσεις δεν βγαινετε για 20 χρονια απο το σπίτι σας; Παθαινετε κρισεις πανικου καθε μερα για 20 χρονια;

----------


## Thodoris2002

> θοδωρη μου ωραιο αυη η καραμελα με την παραμικρη δυσκολια να αυτοκτονουμε αλλα νομιζεις οτι μετα θανατον θα εισαι καλυτερα?


μα δεν ακους τι λενε; Δεν θα το ξεπεράσω ποτέ γιατί να ζω;

----------


## elis

Εχω εγω σχιζο εικοσι χρονια εχω κ παιδια γυμναστικη ειναι η λυση

----------


## marouli66

> μα δεν ακους τι λενε; Δεν θα το ξεπεράσω ποτέ γιατί να ζω;


χαχα εγω γελαω γιατι λες βλακειουλες οτι δεν θα το ξεπερασεις......
σου μιλαει ενα ζωντανο παραδειγμα εδω που το ξεπερασε.....εγω προσωπικα παλευα 7 χρονια....
και ξερω αμετρητα ακομη παραδειγματα που το εχουν ξεπερασει....απλα δεν κανουν τον κοπο να ξαναμπουν να το γραψουν εκτος λιγων......

βρε συ γιατι σε παιρνει απο κατω......σου λεω ειναι μονο στο μυαλο σου......εσυ ΔΕΝ εισαι το μυαλο σου.....το μυαλο σου στο εφτιαξε η κοινωνια και το περιβαλλον στο οποιο μεγαλωσες.....εισαι ενα προγραμμα καταλαβες? οταν γεννηθηκες ησουν ενα καθαρο προγραμμα και μετα στην πορεια με τις καταγραφες κατι χαλασε.......αν δεν ειχες κανει αυτες τις καταγραφες θα ησουν τωρα καποιος αλλος υγιεστατος......αρα ΔΕΝ εισαι οι σκεψεις αυτες και το μυαλο....αυτο δεν το εχει καταλαβει και η κοπελα παραπανω γιαυτο και παλευει τζαμπα με αυτα......γιατι αυτα ειναι ενα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, ενα ΨΕΜΑ....και γιατι ειναι ενα ψεμα??? γιατι εσυ τους δινεις ζωη με το να επικεντρωνεις εκει συνεχως την προσοχη σου.....αρα αυτα πεθαινουν και χανουν τη δυναμη τους οταν δωσεις αλλου προσοχη.......οσο τα προσεχεις τοσο τα θρεφεις.......θρεφονται απο το ΦΟΒΟ........μολις κατανοησεις αυτο το μηχανισμο και γελας οταν σε πιανουν τοτε τελος.....θεραπευτηκες......

βαλε το καλα στο μυαλο σου, δωσε του εντολη, εισαι ηδη καλα ......απλα δεν το ξερεις.......γιατι δεν το ξερεις? γιατι νομιζεις οτι αυτες οι αισθησεις ειναι η ζωη σου......το Ειναι σου ομως δεν ειναι οι αισθησεις οι οποιοες δημιουργουνται απο τις εντολες του μυαλου, ενος μυαλου με κακες καταγραφες.......

γιαυτο σου λεω μην το βλεπεις επιπολαια αλλα ψαξου....ψαξε, μελετησε, φιλοσοφησε ΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ περα απον ολα αυτα.......εχεις απεριοριστο δυναμικο και δεν το ξερεις....γιατι η σημερινη κοινωνια τη συμφερει να ζεις μεσα σε φοβο και αγχος για να σε χειραγωγει καλυτερα.γιαυτο κανει οτι μπορει για να σου περναει υποσυνειδητα μηνυματα φοβου, βιας καταστροφης.......

εχεις μελετη να κανεις.....αν καθεσαι και περιμενεις χωρις να κουνησεις το χερακι σου ουτε θαυμα θα γινει ουτε τπτ....θελει προσωπικη δουλεια........τελος.......

αν ενδιαφερεσαι για αυτα που σου λεω μπορω να σου προτεινω βιβλια και αρθρα αν θελεις
αλλα προς το παρον θελω να θυμασαι...δεν εισαι ο νους......

----------


## marouli66

> σε καταλαβαίνω... Ζω με αυτό για 20 χρόνια
> 
> Κανένα από τα φάρμακα δεν βοήθaei..
> 
> Μισώ τη ζωή μου από αυτό
> 
> Το μόνο που βοηθά με τα σωματικά συμπτώματα εμένα είναι Propranolol


μισεις τη ζωη σου γιατι εχεις επιτρεψει να ειναι η ζωη σου αυτα τα πραγματα......
οσο τους δινεις τροφη τοσο θα ζουν τη ζωη σου
αν θελεις και εχεις ορεξη διαβασε τα ποστ μου στο φορουμ και πως δραπετευσα απο αυτο το τρυπακι

----------


## koritsi83

> μισεις τη ζωη σου γιατι εχεις επιτρεψει να ειναι η ζωη σου αυτα τα πραγματα......
> οσο τους δινεις τροφη τοσο θα ζουν τη ζωη σου
> αν θελεις και εχεις ορεξη διαβασε τα ποστ μου στο φορουμ και πως δραπετευσα απο αυτο το τρυπακι



αν δεν ξέρετε τι έχει περάσει κάποιος, είναι εύκολο να μιλήσετε
ευχαριστώ freud!!

----------


## marouli66

κοριτσι εχω περασει παρα πολλα....μα παρα πολλα.......ομως ποτε δεν το εβαλα κατω......δεν βαρεθηκα να κανω κατι για αυτο, μελετησα εκατσα κατω και διαβασα ενημερωθηκα........τπτ δεν κερδιζεται ευκολα........το παιδι αυτο προφανως θελει να γινει καλα ξαφνικα αλλιως αυτοκτονει.......αυτο δεν ειναι λογικη...........ετοιματζιδικα δεν γινεται τπτ........

----------


## Nikselfie

> Γεια σας με λένε Θοδωρή και είμαι 16 χρονών....Έχω πολλά να πω οπότε θα ξεκινήσω με αυτό που με απασχολεί περισσότερο. θα αναφερθώ κυρίως για τις κρίσεις πανικού που με απασχολούν τελευταία αν και πριν αρχίσει όλο αυτό είχα διάφορες φοβίες,ανασφάλειες,πάντα σκεφτόμουν αρνητικά (με τις αρνητικές σκέψεις να με κυριαρχούν)...δεν είχα και δεν έχω αυτοπεποίθηση κλπ κλπ για να μην το κουράζω άλλο...απλά ήθελα να ξέρετε την πλήρη εικόνα πριν πάθω κρίση πανικού (έτσι είμαι ακόμα δεν άλλαξε κάτι το μόνο που άλλαξε είναι με τις κρίσεις πανικού να γίνουν χειρότερα τα πράγματα..). Λοιπόν κρίση πανικού 1η φορά είχα πάθει στα 15 πριν δώσω το πτυχίο αγγλικών (lower)...μου μπήκαν οι γνωστές σκέψεις ότι δεν θα το πάρω κλπ, όμως τότε δεν ήξερα καν ότι αυτό που έπαθα ήταν κρίση πανικού οπότε δεν το έδωσα καν σημασία νόμιζα ότι απλά αγχώθηκα πιο πολύ από ότι πρέπει...2η φορά που έπαθα κρίση πανικού ήταν όταν δοκίμασα χασίς (για 3η φορά στην ζωή μου), όταν ήμουν 15,5 και λίγο παραπάνω άρχισα να ζαλίζομαι και τότε αμέσως σκέφτηκα αρνητικά (τώρα γιατί ζαλίζομαι λες να πάθω κάτι? κλπ)...αγχώθηκα φυσικά αλλά ήμουν οκ άμα εξαιρέσεις ότι ένιωθα κάπως περίεργα και ήθελα να τρέξω η να κουνιέμαι συνέχεια, μάλλον τότε ξεκίνησε η κρίση πανικού, μετά μπαίνω στο λεωφορείο και ήθελα να κάτσω δεν ήξερα τι μου γινόταν γύρω μου ήμουν σαν χαμένος και ενώ καθόμουν ήθελα να κουνιέμαι παρά όλα αυτά δεν κουνιόμουν αλλά έμεινα κόκαλο (εντάξει δεν ήξερα και τι μου γινόταν) πάντως ένιωθα σαν βόμβα που πάει να σκάσει....βγήκα από το λεωφορείο και περπατούσα για 20 λεπτά γρήγορα σαν τζόκινγκ...μετά πήγα σπίτι και όλα καλά..Εντωμεταξύ πάλι δεν ήξερα ότι ήταν κρίση πανικού αυτό οπότε ο μόνος φόβος που μου άφησε ήταν λίγο στο να φοβάμαι να κάνω χασίς (αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς φοβόμουν οπότε δεν μου δημιούργησε κάτι σημαντικό)..Ααα και για 1 εβδομάδα φοβόμουν να μπω σε λεωφορείο (αλλά δεν ήταν φοβία απλά φόβος) τον οποίο μετά από μια εβδομάδα ήμουν οκ. Αυτά για το παρελθόν μου με τις κρίσεις πανικού που μέχρι τότε δεν ήξερα καν τι ήταν και δεν μου άφησαν κάποια φοβία (άγχος μην το ξανά πάθω, αγοραφοβία κλπ)...αν και είχα από μόνος μου φοβίες που σχετίζονται με τον πολύ κόσμο, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα....
> 
> Πάμε τώρα στο θέμα που από την αρχή ήθελα να αναφερθώ με τις τωρινές δηλαδή κρίσεις πανικού και με τις φοβίες που μου άφησαν....για καλό και για κακό όμως έγραψα περίπου και για το παρελθόν με τις κρίσεις πανικού για να έχετε μια πιο πλήρη εικόνα μου...Λοιπόν...όλα έγινα ξαφνικά μια ανέμελη μέρα...ήταν Σάββατο και πήγα στο σπίτι ενός φίλου μου για να κοιμηθώ εκεί και φυσικά κοιμηθήκαμε στις 4:30 περίπου το βράδυ (η πρωί όπως θέλετε πείτε το)..Ξυπνάω Κυριακή όλα καλά η διάθεση μου ήταν ουδέτερη ούτε είχα όρεξη για κέφι κλπ ούτε δεν είχα..Τέλος πάντων πήγα σπίτι μου και το απόγευμα κανόνισα να βγούμε με την παρέα μου όπως συνηθίζαμε να κάνουμε....Πήγαμε λοιπόν σε μια καφετέρια πήρα σοκολάτα εγώ δεν ήθελα καφέ και εκεί που καθόμασταν ζεσταινόμουν πολύ γιατί είχε ζέστη και επειδή ζεσταινόταν και ένας φίλος μου λέει πολύ ζέστη κάνει εδώ..του λέω όντως και άρχισα να ζεσταίνομαι ακόμα πιο πολύ και ίδρωνα βγάζω ζακέτα κάθισα πάλι και ξαφνικά ένιωσα σαν να παθαίνω καρδιακό η κάτι τέτοιο μετά πήρα την μητέρα μου να με πάρει γιατί φοβόμουν πολύ.. Το αίσθημα πιο συγκεκριμένα ήταν σαν να πας να πεθάνεις και για 20 λεπτά περίπου ήμουν πιο πολύ ευάλωτος στο άγχος και στο να ξανά πάθω κρίση πανικού..Αυτήν η κρίση πανικού μου δημιούργησε μια φοβία να πάω σε καφετέριες γιατί θα ένιωθα ότι θα το ξανά πάθω... Τέλος πάντων αν θυμάμαι καλά με έπιανε σπανίως κρίση πανικού αλλά δεν είχα κάποιο ιδιαίτερο φόβο μην το ξανά πάθω ούτε στο να βγω έξω από το σπίτι μου (όχι όμως σε καφετέριες κλπ..). Να συμπληρώσω ότι κάπνιζα και μου έχει δημιουργήσει φοβία όταν πάω να καπνίσω πάω να πάθω κρίση πανικού...Οπότε όσες φορές επιχειρούσα να καπνίσω αισθανόμουν κάποια συμπτώματα και ότι πάω να πάθω...Τέλος πάντων αναγκαστικά κιόλας το έχω κόψει...Τα πράγματα όμως δεν σταματάν εκεί! Τα πράγματα έγιναν πιο τραγικά όταν μια επίσης ανέμελη μέρα αράζαμε με 2 φίλους σε ένα παρκάκι..Λοιπόν πήραμε καφέ και αμέσως μου ήρθε η σκέψη ότι μπορεί να πάθω κρίση πανικού (γιατί κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι τα άτομα που παθαίνουν κρίσεις πανικού πρέπει να αποφεύγουν την καφεΐνη γιατί σε τονώνει)...οπότε εκείνη την ώρα που το σκέφτηκα αγχώθηκα και σε κάθε γουλιά που έπινα αγχωνόμουν περισσότερο....Ξεχάστηκα με την συζήτηση και μετά από κανά μισάωρο αφού είχα πιει τον μισό καφέ (χωρίς άγχος γιατί είχα ξεχαστεί) μου ξανά ήρθαν αρνητικές σκέψεις και τελικά έπαθα και πήγα σπίτι....ήμουν πολύ θυμωμένος με τον εαυτό μου και βαρούσα τους τοίχους...ένιωθα ένα συναίσθημα άγχους, θλίψεις, οργής δεν ξέρω ούτε εγώ (έμοιαζε περίπου σαν τότε που είχα κάνει χάσις)...έβαλα μια ταινία για να χαλαρώσω αλλά δεν μπορούσα και μάλιστα ξανά έπαθα και μετά έβαλα τα κλάματα. Εκείνη η μέρα έχει αλλάξει όλη την ζωή μου μέχρι τώρα...για 2 εβδομάδες κλεισμένος στο σπίτι γιατί φοβόμουν να βγω μην πάθω κρίση πανικού, μάλιστα την 1η εβδομάδα φοβόμουν μην πάθω και μέσα στο σπίτι και πάθαινα κάθε μέρα γιατί φοβόμουν και αγχωνόμουν να μην πάθω...Ούτε να κουρευτώ δεν μπορώ πλέον έπαθα και εκεί κρίση πανικού. Πάω σε έναν ψυχολόγο χθες ήταν η 2η συνεδρία με βοήθησε πολύ λίγο προς το παρόν...
> 
> Δεν θέλω να πείτε τρόπους για να το ξεπεράσω κλπ...εφόσον υποθετικά θα τα λύσω με την ψυχολόγο μου και εγώ με τον εαυτό μου...Βλέπω άρθρα με ανθρώπους που έχουν πολλά χρόνια κρίσεις πανικού και αγοραφοβία οι οποίοι έχουν πάει σε ψυχολόγους κλπ έχουν πάρει και χάπια και ακόμα να το ξεπεράσουν...Με τρομάζει η ιδέα ότι θα μείνω για πάντα έτσι...Είμαι ακόμα 16 και στόχος μου είναι να μπω στο εμπορικό ναυτικό (ένα επάγγελμα που δεν πρέπει να έχει φοβίες και να αγχώνεσαι με το παρά μικρό)..Θέλω να μου πείτε αν θα γίνω καλά ξεπεράσω τις κρίσεις πανικού και την αγοραφοβία και αν μπορώ να ξεπεράσω τις φοβίες μου και τις ανασφάλειες μου..Πραγματικά δεν αντέχω να ζω άλλο έτσι και δεν υπάρχει άλλο λόγος να ζω οπότε αν είναι να ζω για πάντα με φοβίες και με κρίσεις πανικού κλπ...σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να αυτοκτονήσω να τελειώνω!


Φυσικά κ ξεπερνιέται, απλά θέλει κ λιγο προσπάθεια από σένα,δλδ να το παλεψεις κ να ελπίζεις.Ψαχτο όσο μπορεις κ μενε στα θετικά που ακούς.Πολλοί το έχουν ξεπέρασει και ισως να παρουσιάζεται κατά διαστήματα, αλλά δεν το βάζουν κάτω.Σκέψου ότι περνάς μια φάση τώρα που θα περάσει.Σίγουρα υπάρχουν κ κάποιοι που δεν τα κατάφεραν αλλά δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις τι αλλο ετρεχε,αυτες οι εξαιρέσεις επιβεβαιώνουν τον κανόνα.είσαι μικρός ακόμα αλλά θα μάθεις να το διαχειρίζεσαι κ θα το λυσεις στην πορεια.αφου δεν έχεις κάτι παθολογικό είμαι κρίμα να φοβάσαι ,απλα το μυαλό σου σου δημιουργεί αυτές τις σκέψεις και τον φόβο.

Προσπάθησε να χαρείς τα απλά πράγματα στη ζωή, έχεις τα μάτια σου, τα χέρια σου, τα ποδια σου, όλα όσα σου επιτρέπουν να ζήσεις.οταν θα καταλάβεις ποσο ευγνωμων πρεπει να είσαι γι' αυτα τα απλά πραγμΑτακια , θα έχεις κάνει ένα βήμα να ξεπεράσεις ότι σε απασχολεί.Ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο αλλά να μην το βάλεις κάτω ποτε.πάλεψε το κ με κάποιον ειδικό ,εξαντλησε κάθε πιθανή λύση που μπορεις να βρεις.Αναζήτησε βοήθεια κ από ατομα που έχεις εμπιστοσύνη,η στήριξη βοηθάει σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, το θέμα είναι να μη μείνεις αδρανης.να ελπίζεις πάντα για το καλύτερο , κ όλα γίνονται απλα θέλει θέληση κ προσωπική προσπάθεια.


Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## koritsi83

> κοριτσι εχω περασει παρα πολλα....μα παρα πολλα.......ομως ποτε δεν το εβαλα κατω......δεν βαρεθηκα να κανω κατι για αυτο, μελετησα εκατσα κατω και διαβασα ενημερωθηκα........τπτ δεν κερδιζεται ευκολα........το παιδι αυτο προφανως θελει να γινει καλα ξαφνικα αλλιως αυτοκτονει.......αυτο δεν ειναι λογικη...........ετοιματζιδικα δεν γινεται τπτ........


Ο κόσμος λέει!
Το τι περνάει ο κάθε άνθρωπος το ξέρει μόνο αυτος...Bravo sou ! αλλά δεν έχουμε όλοι τetia τύχη

----------


## marouli66

για να θεραπευτεις δν αρκει η τυχη.......θελει ψαξιμο, μελετη τπτ δν γινεται απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη........εγω προσωπικα εχω διαβασει πολλα βιβλια για να μου αλλαξει ο τροπος σκεψης

----------


## koritsi83

> για να θεραπευτεις δν αρκει η τυχη.......θελει ψαξιμο, μελετη τπτ δν γινεται απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη........εγω προσωπικα εχω διαβασει πολλα βιβλια για να μου αλλαξει ο τροπος σκεψης


Για το κάθε άνθρωπο η μοίρα έχει αποφασίσει κ έχει χαράξει το δρόμο που του αξίζει...Αυτός ήταν ο δικό σου κ πλέον η διαδρομή τελείωσε.....Bravo sou!! Ta kataferes!!

----------


## elis

Ρε κοριτσι ασ πουμε οτι εγω αξιζα να παθω σχιζο αξιζα και να δουλευω στα χωραφια αξιζα και να με εχουν για τελειωμενο τα κοριτσια δηλαδη ολα αυτα τα αξιζα αφου τα αξιζα λοιπον στα φρυδια μου θα κανω οτι γουσταρω οτι οτι γουσταρω και να μαζευτουν ολοι και να πανε να κουρευτουν αυτα

----------


## marouli66

> Για το κάθε άνθρωπο η μοίρα έχει αποφασίσει κ έχει χαράξει το δρόμο που του αξίζει...Αυτός ήταν ο δικό σου κ πλέον η διαδρομή τελείωσε.....Bravo sou!! Ta kataferes!!


ποιος σου ειπε οτι τα καταφερα τελειως? ο δρομος ποτε δεν ειναι ανοδικος.....παντα υπαρχουν δυσκολες μερες....το οτι τα καταφερα αυτο εγινε διοτι οταν με πιανει κατι λεω δενν θα ειναι για παντα οποτε λεω δεν πειραζει οτι εγινε εγινε προχωραμε.....αν κολλησεις εκει στην αισθηση και στην σκεψη πως περιμενεις να θεραπευτεις........αλλαξα τροπο σκεψης λοιπον.....δεν ειναι θεμα τυχης ο τροπος σκεψης........θεμα τυχης ειναι το σε ποια οικογενεια και περιβαλλον πχ. θα διαλεξει ο νομος της ειμαρμενης(μοιρας) του συμπαντος να γεννηθεις......εκει θα παρεις ερεθισματα που η θα σε κανουν αρρωστο(οπως εμας) η υγιη.......
θεμα προσπαθειας ειναι η νικη απεναντι σε αυτα....οσο κλαιγομαστε τοσο παμε πισω.......εχω κλαφτει απειρες φορες........πιστεψε με....εχω κουραστει εχω αηδιασει ομως ειδα οτι δεν ειχε αποτελεσμα η κλαψα........οπως και καποιες αλλες τακτικες που χρησιμοποιουσα αθελα μου με γυριζαν πισω......πχ σκεφτομουν συνεχως το μελλον....ενω τωρα προσπαθω οσο μπορω να ζω το τωρα μου

----------


## marouli66

αν θελεις μπορεις να μας πεις τι εχει αποφασισει για σενα η μοιρα που δεν σε αφηνει να πας μπροστα.......εστω να το βγαλεις απο μεσα σου....αν θες

----------


## Thodoris2002

Ηθελα να προσθεσω οτι πλεον μπορω και βγαινω κανονοκα (με λιγο ζορι). Μπορω να παω ανετα κεντρο αν ειμαι με τους γονείς μου. Και δεν φοβαμαι πλεον τοσο μην παθω κριση πανικου ειναι κατι το φυσιολογικο και δεν θα πεθανω. Αυτο που δεν μπορω ακομα ειναι να παω καπου μονος η με φιλους που ειναι πολυ μακρια απο το σπιτι μου...Αλλα σιγα σιγα το δουλευω και αυτο! Ολα αυτα χωρις καμια χρηση χαπιων τα εκανα ολα μονος και συνεχιζω! Εντωμεταξυ τωρα που βγαινω εξω και ας πουμε οτι αρχιζω και το ξεπερναω αυτο αν και έχω παρα πολυ δρομο μπροστα μου, μου την σπανε οι ανθρωποι που εχουν καταθλιψη πραγματικα γιατι να εχεις καταθλιψη χαζος εισαι; Μια ζωη την εχουμε δειτε τις φοβιες σας κατα ματα και μην κλαιτε την μυρα σας. Δουλεψτε με τον εαυτο σας οι σκεψεις σας κανουν να ειστε ετσι! Εγω τι επρεπε να κανω να μην βγαινω απο το σπιτι; Βλεπω αλλους λενε εχω 10 χρονια αγοραφοβια! Λιγο εγωισμο δεν εχουν να πουνε οχι ρε φιλε θα βγω από το σπιτι θα ζοριστω αλλα θα βγω! Και στην τελικη φοβασαι το τιποτα κυριολεκτικα αφου ακομα και να λιποθυμησεις θα σε βοηθησει καποιος σιγουρα! Ακομα και να παθεις κριση πανικου και τι εγινε; Τι φοβασαι; Ειμαι 16 και μου πειρε ενα μηνα μονο να βγω από το σπιτι και αυτος πολυς ηταν! ΆΝΤΕ ΖΗΣΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΚΛΑΨΟΥΡΙΖΕΤΕ ΣΑΝ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙΑ. Μπορειτε να το κανετε! Πιστεψτε στον εαυτο σας! Εισαι θεος που ζει στην γη απλα δεν το ξερεις! Μπορεις να κανεις τα ΠΆΝΤΑ κυριολεκτικα, αρκει να το θέλεις!

----------

